# [SOLVED] 11 hp briggs and stratton carburetor not getting gas



## c-quik (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I took the whole carburetor apart and cleaned it because it was dirty, now when i try to crank it up it isnt recieving any gas, i took the bottom screw out the one that gives more or less gas and it wasnt draining any gas. Then i checked the gasline and it is letting gas out just fine. im not sure what is wrong but if someone can please help me i'd really appreciate it. Thanks and hope to hear fromsomeone soon.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: 11 hp briggs and stratton carburetor not getting gas*

did you hook the 2 fuel lines up backwards


----------



## c-quik (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: 11 hp briggs and stratton carburetor not getting gas*

i actually fixed it, the needle valve wasn't dropping so it wasnt getting gas, there was a spring in it i took it out and now it works ! Thanks for being concerned with my issue now everything runs great, Wow a 1980 mower runs like a new 2010 lawnmower, the older mowers run way better than the newer ones, and their more reliable.


----------

